# Banking advice



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll need to open a bank account soon. In the US I used a "credit union" which is the safest place to have an account and they aren't predatory as banks there are.

I will be receiving a small monthly inside Spain money transfer on a monthly basis and that's really the only reason I need an account.

So, my question is: what's your banking institution? Why that institution? Are there banks to stay away from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd be inclined to go with a German bank (for a Euro denominated account).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hombre62 said:


> I'd be inclined to go with a German bank (for a Euro denominated account).



Like who ..... and why?


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> Like who ....


Any of the German retail banks. I am happy with the service I receive from DeutscheBank, but good service from a German bank is the rule, not the exception IME.



Stravinsky said:


> .. and why?


Do you really need to ask that question after the Cypriot banking debacle?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hombre62 said:


> I'd be inclined to go with a German bank (for a Euro denominated account).


Do they have local branches? If not then you will probably be charged to draw money from another bank's hole in the wall. We are with a local Caja but that has now been absorbed into a larger bank BMN.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Do they have local branches? If not then you will probably be charged to draw money from another bank's hole in the wall.


I've never been charged to use an ATM, but I suppose it's possible with some banks. Wouldn't that be equally true if your account was with Spanish bank A and the ATM belonged to Spanish bank B?

To be honest, I use a Visa debit card and electronic payments for almost everything these days.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

*Is there a bank you would recommend?*

So, maybe I should have titled this thread as:

Is there a bank you would recommend?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mysticsmick said:


> So, maybe I should have titled this thread as:
> 
> Is there a bank you would recommend?


... which would just have duplicated the many threads we've already had on the same topic!:bored:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... which would just have duplicated the many threads we've already had on the same topic!:bored:


Hummmm, I did a search of the forum and didn't find such a discussion. I'll try again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think I've said this before
We use Caja Laboral which must be around in your part of the world, Bankia and Triodos (There's one in Oviedo) all of which have their pluses and minuses...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Depends on your overall financial worth


----------

